# Applying decals



## Builder Nelson (Feb 8, 2005)

I am making a cribbage board. After routing the edges I want to place a picture that I recently took in Fiji on the face. I am sure there is some type of printer paper that I can print to that I can transfer the picture to the wood, but have not found it yet, and no one can seem to help me. If anyone is aware of what I am looking for or other tips that I can transfer the picture would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

You might check with a decal company in your area. There has to be someone near that decaling of some sort. A banner company might also have the euipment to do what you want. These sorts of companies might only be able to make your picture onto a thick sticky on one side type of vinyl or with some careful questioning they might be able to point you to a company that might have more of what you are looking for. I would suggest taking the board, picture, and saved copy of your picture with you so that they will fully understand what you are after.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Avery (and I'm sure other label companies do as well) makes clear labels that might do what you want. Check here for one example.

Brian


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Avery has iron on you scan the print to the printer and than print this on the iron on transfer they may other kinds ?? del schisler


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Have used these guys for custom decals at work, do not know if they have minimum orders, though. They are FAST in their turnaround, and fairly reasonable.

http://www.fastsigns.com/labels.html

They are all over the US,


----------

